# foreman 450 problem plzz help soon



## Foreman450 (Aug 20, 2009)

k i went riding yesterday and after doing some water wheelies i got out of a hole and my bike was puffing oil and spuddering pretty bad and i checked the airbox and there was lots of oil in there but when i fire it up lots of steam came out and pushed a little oil into the airbox from the crankcase breather could this be a loose valve or a plugged line or filter please help


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you have any water/moisture in your oil?

Loose valves wont cause a puking of oil.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Also are you running a thick weight oil?


----------



## Foreman450 (Aug 20, 2009)

no water and 5-30 synthetic


----------



## Duke70 (Aug 26, 2009)

Do you have Dielectric Gease on your connections and also the plug wire?

You didn't let it cut off while the exhaust was under the water?


----------



## smoke rancher (Dec 5, 2009)

im new on the 4wheeler thing lol but it cuz of the long wheelie i bet when doing 5 miles stand up on the crotch rockett the oil light come on cuz it a front pick up on most bikes lol the crank case tube is in the bck wich drained into the airbox i think that might be what it could be if not yall can laugh at me lol lol


----------



## Tylerz71 (Dec 6, 2009)

yea that could be it or your oil is overfilled because it normally doesnt fill the airbox unless its stood up for a long time or is overfilled.


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

Riding wheelies will let oil from the crankcase roll into the air box. Cut down on your wheelies or at least how long you ride one!


----------

